
How Invoiceable is now invoicely (and how they baited and switched) - jrs235
Just received the email below this morning, less than 2 months after invoiceable ran an email promo to purchase their one-time addons which I did (I purchased the custom domain add-on). Now in 2 weeks they want to charge me $19.99&#x2F;month to have a custom domain and it sounds like they are wiping their old&#x2F;original product away. This irritates me as it feels like a bait and switch. I sure hope they refund me my purchase!<p>Important: Invoiceable is now invoicely<p>Hi jrs235,<p>We’ve got news — and we think you&#x27;ll love it.
In an effort to keep up with our premium competitors in the online invoicing market and to address many of the issues Invoiceable users have been making us aware of we have been working on an entirely new, improved and — still — free invoicing platform. We call it invoicely, and we&#x27;re rolling it out today.<p>Today is the day Invoiceable becomes invoicely<p>Until May 11th you will still be able to log in to your existing Invoiceable account using the following URL: secure.invoiceable.com&#x2F;login<p>In order to continue your free invoicing experience, please click the button below:
Switch to invoicely now<p>Once signed up, you will be able to import your Invoiceable data into invoicely.<p>Want to know more? We&#x27;ve prepared instructions. Click here to see the details.<p>Best,<p>invoicely Team
======
gnufoo
I’ve been a lurker for some time but had to comment on this one, as I too got
shafted by Invoiceable/Invoicely. More troubling is how something more than an
update is happening here - they seem to have actually ripped off another
invoicing service when coming up with the new product.

I upgraded a couple of months ago to have a custom domain and remove
Invoiceable branding, and didn’t even receive an email about this move.
Yesterday I visited the Invoiceable site and landed at Invoicely: that’s when
I learned that I had to migrate!

Apart from this total lack of communication, we have been given just one week
to move everything over to the new platform - a major hassle when I have an
actual business to run. Their support hasn’t been of much help either: they
seem to have mastered the art of stonewalling.

I have no desire to throw money at people who don’t value me as a customer.
But more importantly, I can’t trust my financial data with a company that
seems to have shamelessly ripped off a competing product (Hiveage -
[http://www.hiveage.com](http://www.hiveage.com)). Just look at the UIs of
Hiveage and the new Invoicely and you’ll see what I’m talking about.

~~~
dppatel
OMG I can't believe how they have ripped off another service and its just like
a photo-copy so identical IMO. I've heard many good things about Hiveage
though I haven't used their tool.

Can someone confirm whether the Invoiceable aka Invoicely are bunch of
Indians? I've seen FB ads for e-Bay ripoff, Facebook etc. for damn cheap
prices and I think that's possible due to their lower labour costs. Anyone can
ripoff a product be it Hiveage, Facebook or e-Bay but never create a business
around it, coz people know what's original and which is the duplicate.

------
gnufoo
Yesterday I mentioned how Invoicely seemed to be a rip-off of Hiveage, another
invoicing product.

The co-founder of Hiveage has published a detailed post today about this:
[https://medium.com/@prabhaths/invoicely-a-hiveage-rip-
off-b9...](https://medium.com/@prabhaths/invoicely-a-hiveage-rip-
off-b92fa411a2bb#.uuzkhp4jc)

------
steveriley
Another sucker here! I paid for two upgrades (url and remove branding) and I
still haven't received an email. Just noticed now when I logged in to do
invoices for the past two weeks. I should haven't ignored the red flags when I
emailed support at Invoiceable and received no reply. This is the problem with
freeware, but I expect better service when we pay. It would be smart on
Invoicely to give 6-12 months free in good faith.

------
invoicelysux
At least you had an email. I still haven't and I paid for the branding removal
and custom domain addons and haven't even had a years use out of them! Really
poor show - they could at least grandfather users over to a similar plan, or
leave Invoiceable as it is for the free option.

I won't be using the new system - already looking at
[https://www.invoiceplane.com/](https://www.invoiceplane.com/) and
[https://www.pancakeapp.com/](https://www.pancakeapp.com/) as replacements.

------
missn
Does anyone have a good simple and free alternative to Invoiceable? I loved
the simplicity of that tool (where you can track who your clients are, make
reports, the income chart, etc.). I've yet to find a similar kind of
alternative (everything else seems bloated and missing features like client
tracking/adding notes or customized reports by client, year, etc.).

------
jrs235
I also purchased the one-time add-on to remove Invoiceable's branding on my
PDF invoices long ago. Apparently in order tp have that moving forward I need
a $9.99/month plan. What crap! Bait and switch.

